
US policeman performs roadside C-section on wounded deer - petethomas
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-us-canada-44202791
======
dsfyu404ed
Why? NJ already has an abundance of deer and a shortage of things that kill
deer to the point where deer are a problem.

I don't expect the BBC to know that but I do expect an animal control officer
in NJ to know that.

~~~
bytematic
A different ethical complex I suppose.

------
bausshf
That was really interesting.

Thanks for sharing

